# Three litters. Merles in each!



## dwellsinshells (Feb 23, 2011)

My black and tan, Inara, and my black merle Mal have six pretty girls. I fostered two onto my silver pair because they only had two of their own. 









The two bigger ones belong to the silvers. The pieds are both Inara's They seem to be merle pieds. I am very excited about them. The silver pups are either dove/silver tans like their parents or red eyed whites. 









These are from my black belted girl Astrid and Mal. They are all seriously chubby, and their dad watches over them very carefully. He's more protective than their mother.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

They look like a clear midnight sky. Very cool.


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Second picture, third mouse. WANT.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Second picture on the left, the pied merle: very, very nice!


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

they are absolutely stunning !!


----------



## dwellsinshells (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks all 
Zoocrewmice, Your profile says you're in oregon. I'm keeping the merle pied on the far left, and the one in the bottom picture with a star on her head, but all the other mice are up for grabs and I would be willing to meet you partway if you wanted to road trip down here to get any of them.


----------



## dwellsinshells (Feb 23, 2011)

Especially if you had something to trade...


----------



## dwellsinshells (Feb 23, 2011)

The merles from both litters, at least the ones I'm sure of. I'm still waiting to see on those dark ones from the top litter. They are nowhere near as dark black as the ones at the bottom. Also anyone want to take a shot at IDing the honey colored one in this picture? She has silver around her rump and brownish gold fading over everything else. Very shiny and pretty.


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Are you in CA?


----------



## dwellsinshells (Feb 23, 2011)

Yep, near san francisco.


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Wish gas wasn't $1239741982364812634 a gallon nowadays so I could... it'd be 10 hour drive even if you were able to meet half way.


----------



## dwellsinshells (Feb 23, 2011)

Lol, Very true... Well if you're ever down here and I have something you want, at least you know about it.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I have a current project going that will be the start of my new merle line. Have you ever made a chocolate merle? I was curious as to what one would look like.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh my gosh...I really like that one with the white face and the one that seems solid merle. Also if the whole litter was supposed to genetically be merle, then that yellow one is merle in some capacity.


----------



## dwellsinshells (Feb 23, 2011)

bethmccallister, No I have not yet bred a chocolate merle, although I fully intend to. My first chocolate and my first merle were both boys, so I am working toward it. I have a young female merle who will be going in with my chocolate boy as soon as she is old enough. She's a little thing, though, so it might take a little while.

The mother of the yellow one is a black and tan. She's probably related to the black merle who is the father of the litter, but I see no patterning on the little yellow girl. The rest of the litter was black or black merle. I couldn't see how two black mice could produce a yellow one like that. I assume it's some odd recessive.


----------



## dwellsinshells (Feb 23, 2011)

This is the girl I'm going to breed with my chocolate boy next. She's a pretty light merle although since I took that picture it has become much more noticeable.


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

gorgeous babies, lucky lucky!!


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

nice :love1


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

I want merles down here in the South gosh darn it! Your litter is beautiful!


----------



## dwellsinshells (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Bryana (Nov 30, 2009)

Cute bubs!

Here are some chocolate merles I have bred:


















Doe with a litter due in a few days:










dwellsinshells, how far are you from Livermore? I'd love to talk to you about a trade or buying some babies off of you for my own merle project!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

updated pics!?!?!?!!?!?!


----------



## dwellsinshells (Feb 23, 2011)

Aww, those are really pretty. Google maps says I'm about 40-50 minutes away from livermore. I would be happy to trade


----------



## Bryana (Nov 30, 2009)

I PMd you


----------



## dwellsinshells (Feb 23, 2011)

Updated pics of the babies.
















Bryana, I thought you might like this little girl, if you're looking for solid merles. She does seem to have a tan spot, though. Dunno if thats interesting.


----------



## Oneweek22 (Feb 13, 2011)

Im jealous! I cant wait to see that in my own litters soon!


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

They are so adorable


----------

